# Probleme mit FTP



## Mansent (3. Jul 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich möchte mit der apache commons library eine Verbindung zu einem FTP-Server herstellen und ein Verzeichnis auslesen (und später auch dateien hoch und ruterladen, ist abr noch nicht implementiert.) Ich habe dazu folgende Klasse geschrieben:


```
import org.apache.commons.net.ftp.*;
import java.io.*;

public class FTPControl
{
    private FTPClient ftp;
    private String server, username, password;
    private boolean error;
    
    /**
     * Constructor for objects of class FTPControl
     */
    public FTPControl(String server, String username, String password)
    {
        ftp = new FTPClient();
        error = false; 
        connect();
    }
    
    private void connect()
    {
        //Verbindung herstellen
        try
        {
            int reply;
            ftp.connect(server);
            System.out.println("Connected to " + server + ".");

            // After connection attempt, you should check the reply code to verify
            // success.
            reply = ftp.getReplyCode();

            if (!FTPReply.isPositiveCompletion(reply))
            {
                ftp.disconnect();
                System.err.println("FTP server refused connection.");
            }
        }
        catch (IOException e)
        {
            if (ftp.isConnected())
            {
                try
                {
                    ftp.disconnect();
                }
                catch (IOException f)
                {
                }
            }
            System.err.println("Could not connect to server.");
            e.printStackTrace();
            System.exit(1);
        }
        
        //Einloggen
        try
        {
            if (!ftp.login(username, password))
            {
                ftp.logout();
                error = true;
            }

            System.out.println("Remote system is " + ftp.getSystemName());

            ftp.setFileType(FTP.BINARY_FILE_TYPE);

            ftp.enterLocalPassiveMode();
            
            if (ftp.isConnected())
            {
                MainManager.setStatus("Mit " + server + " verbunden."); 
            }
        }
        catch (FTPConnectionClosedException e)
        {
            error = true;
            System.err.println("Server closed connection.");
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        catch (IOException e)
        {
            error = true;
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        finally
        {
            if (ftp.isConnected())
            {
                try
                {
                    ftp.disconnect();
                }
                catch (IOException f)
                {
                }
            }
        }
    }
    
    public void disconnect()
    {
        try
        {
            ftp.logout();
            ftp.disconnect();
        }
        catch (IOException e)
        {
        }
    }
    
    public void getFiles()
    {
        if(!ftp.isConnected())
        {
            connect();
        }
        try
        {
            FTPFile[] files = ftp.listFiles();
            for(FTPFile f : files)
            {
                System.out.println(f.getName());
            }
        }
        catch (IOException e)
        {
            System.out.println("Auslesen der Dateien Fehlgeschlagen");
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}
```

Ich hab im wesentlichen die Implementierung aus dem überall zu findendem Beispiel übernommen. Ich bekomme jedoch immer nur die Fehlermeldung


> Could not connect to server.
> java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
> at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method)
> at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(DualStackPlainSocketImpl.java:69)
> ...



An meinem FTP-Server liegt es nicht. Ich hab schon mehrere FTP-Server durchprobiert.

Wie kann ich da vorgehen? hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## c_sidi90 (4. Jul 2012)

Du verbindest dich auch zu keinem Server, da du die Parameter im Konstruktor nicht an die Klassenvariablen übergibst.


```
this.server = server;
this.user = user;
this.password = password;
```

sag bescheid obs hilft, bin mir ziemlich sicher


----------



## Mansent (4. Jul 2012)

ich hatte diese Variablen erstmal im Konstruktor von Hand gesetzt. Ich wollte meine FTP-Zugangsdaten nur nicht ins Forum stellen, daher habe ich beim schreiben des Posts diese Zeilen kurz entfernt und vergessen, diese Variablen zu aus den Parametern zu übernehmen.

Daran liegt es leider nicht


----------



## c_sidi90 (5. Jul 2012)

Also "could not connect to server" spricht aber dafür, bei mir funktioniert dein Code mit dem richtigen Konstruktor. Hast du auch die richtigen Daten für dein FTPUser ?


----------



## Mansent (5. Jul 2012)

Ah ich hab endlich den Fehler gefunden.

Ich hatte im Konstruktor wie bereits erwähnt die Variablen von Hand gesetzt. Dies Tat ich wie folgt:

```
server = "<URL>";
        username = "<Benutzername>";
        password = "<Password>";
```
Damit habe ich natürlich nur die lokalen Variablen des Konstruktors verändert.
Richtig wäre gewesen:

```
this.server = "<URL>";
        this.username = "<Benutzername>";
        this.password = "<Password>";
```

Vielen Dank für alle Hilfe. Ohne dich hätte ich den Fehler vermutlich nicht gefunden und das Projekt aufgegeben.


----------



## Mansent (5. Jul 2012)

Ne, es ist leider doch nicht alles in Ordnung.

Wenn ich jetzt getFiles() aufrufe, bekomme ich eine java.io.IOException: Connection is not open

Ich verstehe nicht was an meiner  Methode falsch ist. Die Connect-Methode funktioniert doch jetzt und ich prüfe ja am Anfang der Methode if(!ftp.isConnected()) {  connect(); }. Hast du da eine Idee was da schief läuft?


----------



## homer65 (5. Jul 2012)

Ich finde in deinem Code nirgentwo eine Stelle wo du Userid und Passwort angibst.
Nach dem Connect muss noch ein Login kommen.
Hier mal ein Beispiel:
[Java]
ftp.connect(host);
String rc = ftp.getReplyString();
System.out.println(rc);
ftp.login(benutzer,passwort);
rc = ftp.getReplyString();
System.out.println(rc);
[/Java]


----------



## c_sidi90 (5. Jul 2012)

Wie mein Vorposter schon gesagt hat, logst du dich nicht ein sondern verbindest dich nur. Zu deinem ersten Problem: Ich habs in meinem ersten Post doch genau erklärt, das du die Variablen mit "this." setzen musst du Pappnase


----------



## Mansent (6. Jul 2012)

Entschuldigung, das ist wirklich ein grober Fehler. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich seit 2 Tagen Krank im Bett liege. Deswegen werde ich das Problem ein paar Tage vertagen.


----------



## Mansent (11. Jul 2012)

So, wieder gesund 

Ich habe eingesehen, dass meine Klasse nicht grade optimal gegliedert war, deshalb habe ich die Klasse komplett nochmal neu mit bersserem Klassendesign geschrieben:

```
package FileManagement;

import org.apache.commons.net.ftp.*;
import java.io.*;


/**
 * Write a description of class FTPControl here.
 * 
 * @author Manuel
 * @version 1.0
 * @since 1.0
 */
public class FTPControl
{
    private FTPClient ftp;
    private String server, username, password;
    private int port;
    
    /**
     * Constructor for objects of class FTPControl
     */
    public FTPControl(String server, String username, String password, int port)
    {
        ftp = new FTPClient();
        this.server = server;
        this.username = username;
        this.password = password;
        this.port = port;
        connect();
    }
    
    public void connect()
    {
        try 
        {
            ftp.connect(server, port);
            System.out.println(ftp.getReplyString());
            
            ftp.login(username, password);
            System.out.println(ftp.getReplyString());
            
            ftp.enterLocalPassiveMode();
        } 
        catch (IOException e) 
        {
            e.printStackTrace();
        } 
    }
    
    public void disconnect()
    {
        try 
        {
            boolean logout = ftp.logout();
            if (logout) 
            {
                System.out.println("Logout from FTP server...");
            }
            ftp.disconnect();
            System.out.println("Disconnected from " + server);
        } 
        catch (IOException e) 
        {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
    
    public void getFiles()
    {
        if(!ftp.isConnected())
        {
            connect();
        }
        try
        {
            FTPFile[] files = ftp.listFiles();
            for(FTPFile f : files)
            {
                System.out.println(f.getName());
            }
        }
        catch (IOException e)
        {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}
```

Das Verbinden klappt auch jetzt wunderbar, aber beim auslesen der Dateien bekomme ich eine java.net.SocketException: Connection reset
Woran kann das denn liegen? An der Firewalll liegt es auf jedenfall nicht und an meinem Code denke ich auch nicht, weil dieser so auch in Beispielen zu finden ist.


----------



## tagedieb (11. Jul 2012)

Kannst du mal die Consolenausgabe und den Exception Stacktrace posten?


----------



## Mansent (11. Jul 2012)

hier:
Konsole:


> 220 FTP Server ready.
> 
> 230 User u63214632 logged in


Error:


> java.net.SocketException: Connection reset
> at java.net.SocketInputStream.read(SocketInputStream.java:189)
> at java.net.SocketInputStream.read(SocketInputStream.java:121)
> at sun.nio.cs.StreamDecoder.readBytes(StreamDecoder.java:283)
> ...


----------



## tagedieb (11. Jul 2012)

Ok, verbindung scheint ja ok zu sein...

Hast du den die Berechtigungn um das Root verzeichnis zu lesen? Ev. muss du noch ein gueltiges Remoteverzeichnis setzen 
	
	
	
	





```
ftp.changeWorkingDirectory(..)
```

Ansonsten wuerd ich mal FTP Commandos mit dem Command-Line FTP-Client durchspielen, wenns da klappt sollte es ja auch in deiner Applikation funktionieren.


----------



## Mansent (11. Jul 2012)

Ich habs probiert, ich habe die Berechtigung das root-Verzeichnis auszulesen. Sonst vorher den Ordner wechseln bringt auch nichts. Die Kommandos funktionieren auch aber es entsteht immer noch dieser komische fehler


----------



## homer65 (12. Jul 2012)

Kommen denn auf dem FTP Server irgentwelche Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## homer65 (12. Jul 2012)

Etwas suspekt ist mir:
[Java]
ftp.enterLocalPassiveMode();
[/Java]
Dahinter fehlt:
[Java]
System.out.println(ftp.getReplyString());
[/Java]
Vielleicht kommt da ja eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Mansent (12. Jul 2012)

Ne, der FTP-Server ist von 1und1 und völlig in Ordnung. 

Und ich bin jetzt zwei Wochen in Urlaub und das Problem muss schon wieder warten


----------



## Mansent (12. Jul 2012)

Oh da haben wir wohl gleichzeitig gepostet.

Dass da kein System.out.println(ftp.getReplyString()); steht, liegt daran, dass dort kein neuer Replystring ausgegeben wird. Schreibe ich das System.out.println(ftp.getReplyString()); dahinter erscheint in der Konsole zwei mal 230 User u63214632 logged in.


----------



## homer65 (13. Jul 2012)

Wie auch immer.


> java.net.SocketException: Connection reset


Ist kein Fehler des Programms, sondern irgendetwas kappt die Netzwerkverbindung von aussen.
Was auch immer es ist, du findest es nicht im Programm.

Deswegen mein Hinweis auf den FTP Server. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall ein Blick ins Log.
Ich weiss leider nicht welche Möglichkeiten 1und1 da bietet.


----------



## Domi F (30. Jul 2012)

Könnte es sein, dass du dieses Problem hast? 

Bug ID: 7077696 java.net.Socket closes when "PASV" is sent on an authenticated FTP connection

Kurze Zusammenfassung: Die Windows 7 Firewall blockt zum Teil FTP-Verbindungen


----------

